# This Hungarian Vizsla is the Minnesota Capitol's new bomb-sniffing dog



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

The young Vizsla has become a K-9 bomb-sniffing dog following a 10-week special training. "Matka is the only one in our canine team, who is trained to sniff out explosives"- explained Kaj Meinhardt, state trooper. There are 12 dogs in the Capitol's security team.

Matka, the Vizsla lady cheered up people at her welcome party

State Governor Tina Smith introduced the dog during a welcome day, where Matka let all the participants pet her. But the work has already begun and from now on it's Matka's responsibility to take care of thousands of people in and around the Capitol. 
She and Meinhardt gave a little insight into their everday tasks in the form of a short performance. 

There's always time for a little fun - Matka enjoys the attention

Her name means "mother" in Czech. And that is what her collegues await her to do: keep them safe and protect them from danger. Last summer the Capitol had to be emptied because of two suspicious packs - luckily none of them contained bombs.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

This one generated a lot of press in Hungary too, as you can imagine. MATKA is an old Hungarian world for finance. I am proud that they have selected her for this important job, proves how versatile vizslas are. i watched several videos about her debut, precious little girly.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

It is a great story and I only hope that Matka is still doing well, with her job being so extremally tough.


----------

